# M.A.D.S. 02/09/08 meeting pics *LOTS O' PICS*



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

share em if ya got em...


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Comon...

Who has the video of Corey being attacked by ravenous terribilis?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Great stuff!

Boy do I need a bigger basement. ;-)


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, to whom do those klemmeri belong? I'd love to get my hands on some of those!

Achem, I mean, beautiful frogs!

~Ash


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Regina:









Bakhuis:









Orange Terribilis:

















Orange-Head Bassleri:









I don't think you can show pics from Scott's collection without an Azureus:









I thought this was a cool shot of Lee's mantis (Ghost?) - the head is a little out of focus - but I like it nonetheless:


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

widmad27 said:


> Who has the video of Corey being attacked by ravenous terribilis?


http://www.frognet.org/albums/mjm23-frogs/DSCN1999.mov

feel free to post it to youtube and post a link here! 
(just be sure you get the terribilis to sign a release first, Personally I relinquish all rights to the video)


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know why I even bothered to bring my camera with all those DSLRs present! Nice shots guys. And even nicer video


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Elphaba said:


> Wow, to whom do those klemmeri belong? I'd love to get my hands on some of those!
> ~Ash


Those would be mine. BDF (before dart frogs) I was very much into day geckoes and now have reduced my gecko collection to a handful, the klemmeri remaining. Shoot me a PM for more info if interested.

Many thanks to those who attended the MAD meeting...I see the photos taken by some serious shutterbugs and wonder _are those really my animals?!_


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Scott, you've an AMAZING setup mate! damn shame I'm not around that area any more would have been a blast by the look of it 8)


----------



## hopalong (Sep 19, 2005)

Your basement looks awesome! Is it weird that it turns me on a little?! :lol:


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha! i love that video.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

So many people just weren't sure if I was joking or not about it... so it was a good thing Matt could take vid so now there is proof of the ravenous things! 

Felt weirdly slimely tho :? 

And hey... finally a pic of me without a beer in my hand... because I couldn't have any alcohol


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok my turn:


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Very nice Scott!

You cleaned the glass for the meetings I see 

Fantastic collection.

See you at NAAC!

S


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow!! great met!!, who is the site? is a shop or a garage?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Scott Menigoz (SMenigoz) showcasing his basement of frogs. And a couple of geckos and pygmy chams as well


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Great pics!!! and nice frog room! wish i could have made it, maybe next time.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> Very nice Scott!
> You cleaned the glass for the meetings I see
> Fantastic collection.
> See you at NAAC!
> S


What do you mean Shawn--my glass tanks _always_ look clean! :roll: :wink: 

To be fair, I did quite a bit of cleaing in preparation, something that thrilled my wife. Cleaning, for me, ranks right up there with going to the dentist or, for those of us 40+ years and up, the dreaded annual physical.
Ditto on NAAC.
Scott


----------

